# [Review] ESI nEar 08 Classic



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[Review] ESI nEar 08 Classic - aktive Nahfeldmonitore



Bei den nEar 08 Classic handelt es sich um aktive Nahfeldmonitore der Firma ESI. Die hier getesteten 08er sind die derzeit größten dieser Art die ESI produziert. Solche "Nahfeldmonitore" kommen ursprünglich aus dem Tonstudio-Bereich und bieten deshalb einen neutralen, ehrlichen Klang.

 Verpackung:

Die Aktiv-Monitore werden in einem großen Karton ausgeliefert. In diesem befinden sich wiederrum 2 kleinere Kartons, in denen jeweils einer der Monitore seinen Platz findet, gut eingebettet in stoßdämpfenden Schaumstoff. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieferumfang:

Im Lieferumfang befinden sich lediglich 2 Kaltgerätekabel zur Stromversorgung. Man sollte also beachten, dass man 2 Steckdosen 
oder eine Steckdosenleiste zur Verfügung stehen hat. Es ist kein Y-Kabel von 2x6.3mm Klinke auf 1x3.5mm im Lieferumfang 
enthalten, deshalb sollte man dieses unbedingt mit bestellen, um die Boxen in Betrieb nehmen zu können. 
Als kleines Extra sind einige Filzfüße beigelegt, um den Boden/die Boxen zu schonen. 

Technische Daten:


Tieftöner: 8" Kevlar Membran
Hochtöner: ferro-fluid gekühlter 1" Soft Dome Hochtöner
Frequenzgang: 40Hz - 24kHz
Verstärkerleistung für Tieftöner: 70W
Verstärkerleistung für Hochtöner: 70W
Signalrauschabstand: > 100dB below full output, 20kHz Bandbreite
Eingangsanschlüsse: 1 x XLR (symmetrisch) und 1 x 6.3mm-Klinke            (symmetrisch / unsymmetrisch)
Eingangsimpedanz: 20k Ohms symmetrisch,10k Ohms unsymmetrisch
Eingangsempfindlichkeit: 250 mV am Eingang ergibt Maximalpegel bei            voll vollem Lautstärkepegel
Gehäuse: mit Vinyl beschichtetes MDF
blaue Power LED auf der Vorderseite
Maße: 358 mm (H) x 255 mm (B) x 322 mm (T)
Gewicht: ca. 10.0 kg pro Lautsprecher



 Betrachtung:

ESI's 08er sind einfach nur riesig, im Vergleich zu  herkömmlichen Satteliten.(35,8cmx25,5cmx32,2cm) 
Jeder der Monitore besteht aus schwarzem mit Vinyl beschichtetem MDF, daraus resultiert ein Gewicht von 10kg pro Kanal. 
Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass die 08er äußerlich sehr schlicht gehalten sind, aber einen sehr stabilen und hochwertigen Eindruck machen.

Auf der Vorderseite befinden sich jeweils nur die 2 Membranen: Ein 1" Soft Dome Hochtöner und ein 8"   
Mitten- und Tieftöner bestehend aus Kevlar. 
Zusammen sind die Membranen in der Lage ein Klangspektrum von 40Hz-24kHz gut abzudecken. 
Die Verstärkerleistung beträgt jeweils 70W für den Hoch- und 70W für den Mittel- und Tieftöner. 
Daraus ergeben sich entsprechend 140W pro Aktiv-Monitor und insgesamt 280W für das gesamte System.

Auf der Rückseite befinden sich dementsprechend nur die Lautstärkeregler, sowie Einstellschrauben für Tief- und Hochtonbereich.  
Neben den bereits erwähnten Kaltgeräteanschlüssen zur Stromversorgung 
und den 6.3mm-Klinke Anschlüssen, befindet sich auch ein XLR-Anschluss. Der Bass-Reflex-Kanal ist auch 
auf der Rückseite beheimatet, deshalb sollte man beim Aufstellen der Monitore etwas Platz zur Wand wahren.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Testraum:

Mein Zimmer ist etwa 24 Quadratmeter groß.(4m x 6m) Die Wände der kürzeren Seiten bestehen aus Dachschrägen, welche bis knapp 30cm an den Boden reichen.

Testbedingungen:

Alle Klang-Tests werden bei 75-85db Lautstärke durchgeführt.(gemessen aus 50cm Entfernung) 
Für die 5.1 Boxen ist im Creative Treiber Dolby DTS Neo-PC aktiviert, um alle 5 Lautsprecher zu nutzen.

Philips MMS 460: Überblick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Produktmerkmale:       *

                 Audio-In Klinke: 3 x 3.5mm
Betriebskontrollanzeige: LED
Center Anzahl: 1
Center Frequenz [Hz]: 180 - 20000
Geräteart: Subwoofer System
Kanäle: 5.1
Lautstärkeregler: Ja
Netzschalter: Ja
Satelliten Anzahl: 4
Satelliten Frequenz [Hz]: 180 - 20000
Soundsystem Bauart: Subwoofer
Subwoofer Anzahl: 1
Subwoofer Frequenz [Hz]: 20 - 180
Systemleistung PMPO [W]: 160
Systemleistung RMS [W]: 80

Der Klang im Detail(Verschiedene Musikstücke sowie Vergleich zum Philips MMS 460 5.1 System)

Nickelback: Fight for all the wrong reasons(256 kBit/s)

Die ESI nEar 08 leisten in diesem Lied nur bedingt gute Arbeit. Bereits nach kurzer Zeit macht sich vor allem in den Mitten und somit der Darstellung der E-Gitarren Unsauberkeit bemerkbar. Hier wünscht man sich noch mehr Auflösungsvermögen. Der Tieftonbereich am Anfang wird präzise 
Wiedergegeben, während der Subwoofer des Philips 5.1 Systems schon leicht übersteuert.
Desweiteren begeistern vorallem die Höhen der 08er. Diese überzeugen fein und detailiert. 
Das Philips spielt kaum höhen und wenn sind diese nicht ansatzweise so differenziert herauszuhören wie bei den ESi's.
Ganz besonders profitieren die E-Gitarren und das Schlagzeug. Die 08er lassen allgemein Instrumente viel 
getrennter voneinander erscheinen, sodass man diese bewusster wahrnimmt.
Die MMS 460 geben ein viel "verschwommeneres" Klangbild ab.

ESI: 6/10
Philips: 4/10

Hurts: Stay(256 kBit/s)

Die Bühnendarstellung erfolgt präzise - jedes Instrument bleibt räumlich gut ortbar.
Zudem erscheint die Stimme des Frontsänger sehr viel detailierter. Man merkt also Feinheiten 
und besonders die Charakteristik der Stimme.
Insgesamt ist das Philips System in diesem Stück aber relativ nah an den ESI's, denn der Klang 
wirkt wesentlich ausgewohgener als zuvor bei Nickelback. Auch der Tieftonbereich kann hier einigermaßen zufriedenstellen.
Man muss aber trotzdem festhalten, dass die 08er natürlich in jeder Disziplin die Nase vorn haben, wenn auch knapper.

ESI: 8/10
Philips: 7/10

Michael Jackson: Childhood(320 kBit/s)

Auch hier steht die Stimme wieder im Mittelgrund, bei den 5.1 Boxen geht Michaels Stimme hingegen etwas verloren 
und wird von den zahlreichen Streichern übertönt. Zudem treten die Xylophone präsenter auf, was auch wieder eine Folge der
stärkeren Höhen ist. Die Philips Boxen hingegen machen in diesem Lied viel durch den Surround Eindruck wett.

ESI: 8/10
Philips 6/10

Creed: Weathered(168 kBit/s)

Dieses Lied profitiert wie alle Rockstücke von der guten Ausgewogenheit der 08er, jedoch wieder mit der teils auftretenden Schwammigkeit in der Mitteltonlage.
Deshalb hören sich die ESI's im Refrain um Welten besser an, als die Philips. Was bei den Monitoren abwechslungsreich und dynamisch klingt, ist bei den Philips ein "Klangbrei". Man kann kaum musikalische Akzente wahrnehmen.

ESI: 7/10
Philips: 5/10

Celine Dion: I'm alive(192 kBit/s)

Gleich am Anfang des Liedes treten die ESI's mit präzisen Bässen in den Vordergrund, und wissen so zugefallen.
Bei den Philips hingegen, übersteuert der Subwoofer und stört die Stimmung des Liedes damit erheblich.
Wie auch in den vorherigen Stücken, überzeugen die ESI's auch hier wiedereinmal mit sehr vielen Details.
Besonders gut kommt der Chor zur Geltung. Er ist sehr fein rauszuhören und selbst die verschiedenen Stimmen des 
Chors, meint man heraushören zu können. Bei den Low-Budget 5.1 Boxen hingegen tritt der Chor arg weit in den Hintergrund.

ESI: 8/10
Philips: 5/10

Pink Floyd: The happiest Days of my Live(320 kBit/s)

Hier kann besonders der generell sehr klare Klang überzeugen, denn die MMS 460 spielen dieses Lied sehr dumpf, wodurch kaum Feinheiten
bemerkbar werden. Die 08er spielen den Bass, sowie die Stimme sehr präzise. Ab 1:35 fehlt es den Philips vorallem an Volumen. 
Man merkt richtig wie mickrig der Klang aus den Boxen schallt.

ESI: 9/10
Philips: 3/10

Klang in Filmen und Games:

Angehört/geguckt/gespielt habe ich mir als Film "Salt" und als Spiele Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 sowie Battlefield: Bad Company 2.
Der Klang in Filmen ist ebenfalls sehr ansprechend. Synchronsprecher treten sehr natürlich auf, fast schon zu natürlich, 
sodass man anfänglich etwas verwundert ist. Das legt sich aber schnell und man gewöhnt sich dran. Wechselt man dann 
wieder auf die Philips merkt man mit welch dumpfen Klang man früher zufrieden war.
Explosionen und Schüsse werden von den ESI's ausreichend stark abgebildet. Zwar nicht so stark, wie es 
beispielsweise ein Teufel Concept E400 vermag, aber doch sehr angemessen. Was ein E400 kann ist schön und gut, 
allerdings wird der normale Anwender den Subwoofer herunterregeln auf ein Niveau, welches auch die ESI nEar 08 problemlos liefern.

Erfahrungen und Anmerkungen:

Grundrauschen: Die ESI nEar 08 Classic weisen ein doch recht deutliches Grundrauschen auf. Einige Menschen wird das garantiert stören,
aber ich denke das ist sehr viel Gewöhungssache. Mich stört es nicht, da meine alten Boxen ein noch etwas lauteres Grundrauschen hatten und
ich mich somit an dieses Grundrauschen gewöhnt habe.

Neutralität: Generell weisen Nahfeldmonitore einen neutralen Klang auf, welcher einigen Personen nicht gefallen kann.
Ich für meinen Teil finde diese Neutralität wird nach ca. 2 Stunden kaum noch wahrnehmbar.
Danach hört es sich einfach nur noch klasse an!

Fazit:

Mit den nEar 08 Classic weiß ESI zu begeistern. Sie bieten gegenüber anderen Boxen ein wesentlich ausgewogeneres Klangbild, was mir gerade bei
Musik durchaus positiv aufgefallen ist. Desweiteren ist die Bühnendarstellung der 08er wirklich gut, sodass sowohl Stimmen als auch Instrumente eindeutig ihrer Position zugeordnet werden und klar differenziert erscheinen. Zusätzlich hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass die ESI's doch so stark im Bereich Film & Games sind.
Gerade dort hatte ich Schwächen erwartet, wurde jedoch positiv überrascht.
Die ESI nEar 08 Classic sind für mich also ein echter Volltreffer in allen Bereichen, sodass ich den Preis von 
nur 222 Euro sehr angemessen, wenn nicht sogar als zu günstig empfinde.


Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch einen guten Eindruck von den ESI nEar 08 und allgemein von den noch vielleicht unbekannten Nahfeldmonitoren vermitteln
und bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen. Feedback ist erwünscht!


Ein sehr großes Danke geht an Re4dt für den grandiosen Banner


----------



## McZonk (7. Juli 2011)

Thread ist online


----------



## HAWX (7. Juli 2011)

McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Thread ist online



Danke dir


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schöne Review!
Klingen für den Preis echt interessant die Monitore.


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

Schnöner Review!


----------



## sipsap (7. Juli 2011)

schon ganz schön test. allerdings fehlt mir klassik im testfeld. sowie was schwer metallisches und elektronisches 

copy and paste ftw


----------



## HAWX (7. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schöne Review!
> Klingen für den Preis echt interessant die Monitore.



Danke! Ja den Preis sind sie definiv wert, vorallem sind sie wirklich meiner Meinung nach halt auch für Games und Filme sehr gut geeignet.



			
				Sync schrieb:
			
		

> Schnöner Review!



Danke



			
				sipsap schrieb:
			
		

> schon ganz schön test. allerdings fehlt mir klassik im testfeld. sowie was schwer metallisches und elektronisches
> 
> copy and paste ftw



Ja Klassik wurde einigermaßen durch "Childhood" abgedeckt. Sind ja doch eher viele Streicher etc. dabei.
Es heißt übrigens E-Musik nicht Klassik, sagt zumindest mein Musik-Lehrer.
Die Klassik ist eine kulturelle Epoche.

Was Klassik und Metal angeht, sowas hör ich halt gar nicht und ich denke es bringt nichts, Lieder zu testen die man nicht kennt.


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

Bei einem Test müssen ja nicht alle Genres abgeklappert werden.
Wenn man Lieder hört, oder eine Genre, welches man zum Tode nicht leiden kann, wie soll man da noch ordentlich hinhören können?

Also ich kann es nicht..


----------



## HAWX (7. Juli 2011)

So seh ich es auch Sync

Es gab ja auch die Möglichkeit sich Lieder zu "wünschen"
http://http//extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/163307-review-esi-near-08-classic.html


----------



## sipsap (7. Juli 2011)

jaja das mit dem begriff der klassik ist schon richtig 

schade das du keine 'e-musik' hörst. ist mMn immer die königsdisziplin für jeden LS. aber hey ich würde mir ja auch nie freiwillig celine dion geben 
durch electro und metall kann man halt schön den extrem bereich ausloten.

aber sonst wie gesagt schönes review.

mfg


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Juli 2011)

Ist das Grundrauschen der Esi Near08 lauter als dein Rechner?


----------



## Caspar (7. Juli 2011)

Schöner Test der die Qualitäten der Nahfelder im Vergleich zu "Brüllwürfeln" aufzeigt. Schön übersichtlich hast du`s auch gestaltet.


----------



## HAWX (7. Juli 2011)

sipsap schrieb:


> jaja das mit dem begriff der klassik ist schon richtig
> 
> schade das du keine 'e-musik' hörst. ist mMn immer die königsdisziplin für jeden LS. aber hey ich würde mir ja auch nie freiwillig celine dion geben
> durch electro und metall kann man halt schön den extrem bereich ausloten.
> ...


 
Celine Dion war ein Vorschlag von jemandem.

Danke


----------



## HAWX (7. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Ist das Grundrauschen der Esi Near08 lauter als dein Rechner?



Schwierige Frage ich würde sagen nein, aber mein PC ist dank Wakü auch sehr leise. Bei mir sind die HDD's mit Abstand am lautesten; alle anderen Lüfter laufen bei 500-600rpm



Caspar schrieb:


> Schöner Test der die Qualitäten der Nahfelder im Vergleich zu "Brüllwürfeln" aufzeigt. Schön übersichtlich hast du`s auch gestaltet.


 
Danke für das Lob

Edit: Sry für den Doppel aber ich hab's nicht schnell genug gemerkt


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Juli 2011)

Ok, na wenn das Grundrauschen sogar leiser als ne wakü ist, wirds kaum auffallen.


----------



## Sync (7. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Celine Dion war ein Vorschlag von jemandem.
> 
> Danke


 
meiner 
Aber auch nur weil die Aufnahme echt gut ist und das Lied viele Details verbirgt einen guten Aufbau hat.. sonst höre ich Celine Dion auch nicht


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Ok, na wenn das Grundrauschen sogar leiser als ne wakü ist, wirds kaum auffallen.


 
Doch wenn man es hören "will" also sich hinsetzt und lauscht hört man die Boxen eindeutig. Den PC aber auch aufgrund der blöden HDD's nie wieder 7200rpm
Ab 2m Entfernung zu den Boxen kann ich es gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen, den PC hingegen schon.
Im Alltag bei leiser Musik oder Fernsehen im Hintergrund fällt es dann aber nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Hast du deine HD entkoppelt?
Damit die esi near08 nicht vom PC Geräusch gestört werden (damit ne Topic dabei ist  )


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2011)

Schon mal geguckt ob die kabel von irgendwelchen anderen geräten beeinflusst werden? Oder ob irgend ein gerät sogar durch die steckdose stört?


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du deine HD entkoppelt?
> Damit die esi near08 nicht vom PC Geräusch gestört werden (damit ne Topic dabei ist  )



Nein bald kommt aber eine leise 2 TB 5400rpm Platte rein



			
				evosociety schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal geguckt ob die kabel von irgendwelchen anderen geräten beeinflusst werden? Oder ob irgend ein gerät sogar durch die steckdose stört?



Wie soll ich das prüfen? Ich denke nicht, dass es daran liegt das Grundrauschen tritt ja bei anderen Tests auch auf soweit ich weiß.


Btw:@Caspar Hab gerade erstmal Pink Floyd komplett angehört


----------



## dj*viper (8. Juli 2011)

schönes review hawx 
freut mich, daß du zufrieden bist mit den esi.
ich hatte leider etwas pech gehabt mit den tannoys, was den bass anbelangt


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> schönes review hawx
> freut mich, daß du zufrieden bist mit den esi.
> ich hatte leider etwas pech gehabt mit den tannoys, was den bass anbelangt



Danke!
Ja ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden

Achja falls sich jemand für den max Lautstärke Pegel interessiert:
Bei 40% an den Boxen und 100% unter Windows liegen auf 3m Entfernung 95db an


----------



## hydro (8. Juli 2011)

Hast du sie analog oder Digital angeschlossen?


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du sie analog oder Digital angeschlossen?



Per 2x6.3mm auf 1x3.5mm Klinke


----------



## hydro (8. Juli 2011)

würde da nicht auf 100% im Windowstreiber gehen, eine zu hohes Eingangssignal führt zu clipping.


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> würde da nicht auf 100% im Windowstreiber gehen, eine zu hohes Eingangssignal führt zu clipping.


 

Ähm was ist "clipping"?
Ich geh auch nicht auf 100% in Windows normalerweise. Ich regel die ESI nur über meine Sidewinder X6 Tastatur und die regelt die Lautstärke halt per Windows.
Normal hab ich nie mehr als 30-40% in Windows eingestellt, die 08er sind sonst einfach viel zu laut


----------



## hydro (8. Juli 2011)

Übersteuern (Signalverarbeitung)

Ist egal womit du den Treiber hochregelst, belass es auf den 30-40% und mach den rest über die Endstufe in der Box!


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Übersteuern (Signalverarbeitung)
> 
> Ist egal womit du den Treiber hochregelst, belass es auf den 30-40% und mach den rest über die Endstufe in der Box!


 

Das Problem ist, dass ich dann ständig hinter die Boxen krabbeln muss
Normalerweise belass ich es ja auch bei 30-40% maximal 50%. Mehr hab ich ja nur versucht um zu Testen wie laut es geht.
Allerdings sind bei 40% an der Box und 100% an Windows die Dinger so laut das das ganze Haus Problemlos durch alle Wände mithören kann
Wenn man dann noch im selben Zimmer ist, denkt man der Hörsturz ist nicht weit


----------



## jaramund (8. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch im selben Zimmer ist, denkt man der Hörsturz ist nicht weit


 
Wär genau das richtige für mich - aber der Aspekt des Grundrauschens überwiegt mir doch zu stark, denn wenn mal Ruhe sein soll, dann richtig.

Trotzdem Danke für den Test und Gruß an deine leidenden Mitbewohner


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2011)

... Hörsturz ....
Das wär genau das Richtige für mich

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

jaramund schrieb:
			
		

> Wär genau das richtige für mich - aber der Aspekt des Grundrauschens überwiegt mir doch zu stark, denn wenn mal Ruhe sein soll, dann richtig.
> 
> Trotzdem Danke für den Test und Gruß an deine leidenden Mitbewohner



Hab zum Glück sturmfrei paar Tage am Stück sonst würden meine Eltern garantiert in meinem Zimmer oder vor dem Sicherungskasten stehen



			
				iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hörsturz ....
> Das wär genau das Richtige für mich
> 
> Mfg, ice



Hattest schonmal einen oder wie!?


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2011)

Nep, war auf den Post über mir bezogen.
Ich laufe den ganzen Tag mit Oropax in der Hosentasche rum, die in den Ohren sind, wenn es zu laut wird. Oder wenn ein Zug vorbeifährt, tut es auch mal ein schlichtes Ohrenzuhalten. Aber mal ehrlich: Ich gebe keine 1500€ für eine Stereoanlage aus (als 16-Jähriger ist das richtig, richtig viel Holz) um mir dann mit irgendeinem Müll die Ohren zu versauen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Speedguru (9. Juli 2011)

Hey,

finde das Review klasse - gute Arbeit!


----------



## Re4dt (9. Juli 2011)

Speedguru schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> finde das Review klasse - gute Arbeit!



Bin der gleichen Meinung. 
Zudem dank für die Erwähnung im Review


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. Juli 2011)

Schön gemacht!

Auch zeigst du schön und für jeden verständlich auf, wo der Unterschied zu einem PC-Soundsystem liegt und das man für etwas mehr Geld einen deutlichen Mehrwert erhält.


Problematisch wird es ja wirklich erst, wenn man kaum Platz auf seinem Schreibtisch hat 


Edit:

Bei dem Philips-System schreibst du, dass der Subwoofer eine Frequenz von 20 - 180Hz wiedergeben soll. Interessant für mich wäre noch dein subjektiver Eindruck, wie der Bassbereich der ESIs gegenüber dem Sub von Philips ist.


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2011)

Speedguru schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> finde das Review klasse - gute Arbeit!



Danke!



			
				Re4dt schrieb:
			
		

> Bin der gleichen Meinung.
> Zudem dank für die Erwähnung im Review



Das ist doch das Mindeste



			
				LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Schön gemacht!
> 
> Auch zeigst du schön und für jeden verständlich auf, wo der Unterschied zu einem PC-Soundsystem liegt und das man für etwas mehr Geld einen deutlichen Mehrwert erhält.
> 
> ...



1. Danke
2. Man stellt halt ziemlich schnell fest, dass Volumen manchmal durch nichts zu ersetzen ist. Ich finde allerdings bei mir stehen die ESI's ganz gut.
3. Also die Angabe von 20Hz-180Hz kommt von der Herstellerseite, ob das wirklich erreicht wird kann ich nicht sagen.
Man kann den Unterschied wenn man gaaaaanz genau hinhört bemerken.
Das ist aber wirklich nur gering wahrnehmbar und ist für mich deshalb nicht mal als negativ anzukreiden.
Was die Bassquantität und Qualität angeht bin ich überaus zufrieden.
Es ist halt genauso viel Bass präsent wie benötigt, also sehr angenehm. Ich hätte vorher nie gedacht das ein 2.0 System so einen "fetten" Bass hat, da war/bin ich wirklich verwundert. Ein Übersteuern oder der gleichen ist mir nie aufgefallen.
Ich hoffe, dass war ausreichend, um deine Frage zu beantworten.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (9. Juli 2011)

Ok, mich interessierte ob die "Herstellerangabe" von dem Philips glaubhaft ist oder ob dort wiedereinmal nur das Papier geduldig war, auf das sie die Werte geschrieben haben... Solche Angaben stelle ich halt immer gerne in Frage


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Ok, mich interessierte ob die "Herstellerangabe" von dem Philips glaubhaft ist oder ob dort wiedereinmal nur das Papier geduldig war, auf das sie die Werte geschrieben haben... Solche Angaben stelle ich halt immer gerne in Frage


 
Also geschätzt kommt das denke ich mal hin, aber Herzangaben abschätzen ist nicht so mein Fachgebiet


----------



## hydro (9. Juli 2011)

Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft dass der sub auch nur annaehernd 20hz geschafft hat?! Wenn er ueberhaupt linear gespielt hat wird bei ca. 40hz schluss gewesen sein.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Juli 2011)

Nichtmal das würd ich sagen. Mit einem Sinustongenerator kann man ja mal schauen, was da los ist 

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft dass der sub auch nur annaehernd 20hz geschafft hat?! Wenn er ueberhaupt linear gespielt hat wird bei ca. 40hz schluss gewesen sein.


 
Also er hat aufjedenfall sehr minimal tiefer als die ESI's gespielt, was wiederrum bedeuten würde, dass die Herstellerangaben der ESI's auch nicht stimmen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (10. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Also er hat aufjedenfall sehr minimal tiefer als die ESI's gespielt, was wiederrum bedeuten würde, dass die Herstellerangaben der ESI's auch nicht stimmen.


 
Ich denke eher, dass die Angaben der ESI stimmen und das bei dem Sub von Philips ein wenig gemogelt worden ist!

Die 20Hz mögen evtl. sogar stimmen, aber wahrscheinlich werden sie erst irgendwo bei -12dB bis -18dB erreicht


----------



## hydro (10. Juli 2011)

Selbst die der esi sind unreslistisch fuer die groesse. Meine standls schaffen mit ach und krach 40hz.


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn in einem Musikstück die Stimme in der Mitte so auch aufgenommen wurde, wird diese bei einem ordentlich symetrisch aufgestellten Stereo-Boxensystem, auf jeden Fall auch mittig wiedergegeben.

Bei ungleichen Übergangswiderständen, Seitens der Anschlüße an den Boxen, oder PC, oder der HiFi-Anlage und ungleichen Lautsprecherkabellängen, wird diese aus der Mitte verschoben (zur Korrektur wird, wenn vorhanden, der Balanceregler verwendet). Andere Fertigungstoleranzen, bzw. Unzulänglichkeiten der Boxen, oder der Hardware, haben ebenfalls darauf Einfluß.

Die Anmerkung zum Grundrauschen ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll! 

Diese wird aber vom eigentlichen Lautsprecher(passiv) nicht erzeugt, sondern von deren Ansteuerelektronik und den angeschlossenen Signalquellen

Die Aussagen zu den Musiktiteln, sind meiner Meinung eher ein grober Orientierungspunkt und dadurch nicht zu stark zu bewerten, da bekanntlich jeder Mensch eigene Vorlieben hat und individuelle Höreigenschaften besitzt, so das unbedingt jeder der einen Kauf des selbigen in Erwägung zieht, dazu seine eigene Hörprobe machen sollte.

*Danke für deinen Test!!!*


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn in einem Musikstück die Stimme in der Mitte so auch aufgenommen wurde, wird diese bei einem ordentlich symetrisch aufgestellten Stereo-Boxensystem, auf jeden Fall auch mittig wiedergegeben.
> 
> Bei ungleichen Übergangswiderständen, Seitens der Anschlüße an den Boxen, oder PC, oder der HiFi-Anlage und ungleichen Lautsprecherkabellängen, wird diese aus der Mitte verschoben (zur Korrektur wird, wenn vorhanden, der Balanceregler verwendet). Andere Fertigungstoleranzen, bzw. Unzulänglichkeiten der Boxen, oder der Hardware, haben ebenfalls darauf Einfluß.
> 
> ...



Dieser mittige Eindruck ist mir vorher nie so eindeutig aufgefallen, deshalb habe ich es erwähnt.

Das die Anmerkung zum Grundrauschen sinnvoll ist, war mir klar sonst hätte ich sie nicht gemacht

Wie anfangs im Test geschildert wollte ich lediglich subjektive Eindrücke schildern. Das habe ich gemacht Das jeder Klang anders wahrnimmt ist, wie von mir erwähnt, selbstverständlich.


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn du ein bischen auf dem falschen Fuß läufst, kann ich nichts dafür!

Mein Komentar sollte für die nicht so in der Materie sich auskennenden User, unterstützend wirken und andererseits deinen Thread auch ein wenig anders, zum besseren Verständnis, beleuchten.

Es ist also keine Kritik im eigentlichen Sinne und der letzte Satz, sagt genau das was er aussagt, Danke!


----------



## Lee (10. Juli 2011)

> und ungleichen Lautsprecherkabellängen, wird diese aus der Mitte verschoben


Zumindest das ist blanker Unsinn. Ob die Kabellängen gleich sind oder nicht ist doch sowas von egal für den Stereo Effekt. Habe schon immer ein Verhältnis von 1:3 zwischen meinen Kabeln gehabt. Trotzdem habe ich einen ganz normale Phantommitte.


----------



## hydro (10. Juli 2011)

Naja strom ist bekanntlich recht traege und der widerstand ist auch nicht zu vernachlaessigen!


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ein bischen auf dem falschen Fuß läufst, kann ich nichts dafür!
> 
> Mein Komentar sollte für die nicht so in der Materie sich auskennenden User, unterstützend wirken und andererseits deinen Thread auch ein wenig anders, zum besseren Verständnis, beleuchten.
> 
> Es ist also keine Kritik im eigentlichen Sinne und der letzte Satz, sagt genau das was er aussagt, Danke!



Okay ich hatte es etwas als Kritik aufgenommen, deshalb wollte ich Stellung beziehen.



			
				Lee schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest das ist blanker Unsinn. Ob die Kabellängen gleich sind oder nicht ist doch sowas von egal für den Stereo Effekt. Habe schon immer ein Verhältnis von 1:3 zwischen meinen Kabeln gehabt. Trotzdem habe ich einen ganz normale Phantommitte.



Sign! Was da verzapft wurde, muss ich überlesen haben.


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Zumindest das ist blanker Unsinn. Ob die Kabellängen gleich sind oder nicht ist doch sowas von egal für den Stereo Effekt. Habe schon immer ein Verhältnis von 1:3 zwischen meinen Kabeln gehabt. Trotzdem habe ich einen ganz normale Phantommitte.




Bei selbst gekauften "Sparkabeln" und unterdimensionierten Querschnitt zur vorgesehenen Leistungsübertragung an Passiv-Lautsprecher, rückt dein Zweifel in ein ganz anderes Licht!


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:
			
		

> Bei selbst gekauften "Sparkabeln" und unterdimensionierten Querschnitt zur vorgesehenen Leistungsübertragung an Passiv-Lautsprecher, rückt dein Zweifel in ein ganz anderes Licht!



Das wird aber auf die wenigsten zutreffen denke ich mal. Stellst du deine Kabel selbst her?


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Naja, wenn du "in ein ganz anderes Licht rücken" als "den Lautstärkeregler minimal mehr aufdrehen" definierst, dann schon.
Hören tut man da eh keinen Unterschied. Wenn man das doch glaubt ist es ein Erfolg der Voodoo-Industrie 
Und wenn du ganz fest daran glaubst etwas zu hören, dann gehe zur James Randi Foundation. Die bezahlen 1Mio$ an jemanden, der etwas wissenschaftlich nicht nachweisbares wahrnehmen kann. Viel Glück

Mfg, ice


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2011)

Allgemeine Hilfestellung zur Dimensionierung von Kabelquerschnitten/Längen

Querschnitt Lautsprecherkabel | Audio-, Video- & HiFi-Geräte
Kabel-Berechnung, Download bei heise

Dann rechnet mit dem Kabelrechner mal selber aus wie viel Ohm Unterschied bei unterschiedlichen Kabellängen zustande kommen. 
Der geht selbstverständlich auch für Lautsprecherkabel. 
Die entsprechenden Werte einsetzen und ausrechnen. 
Wer es nicht glaubt, kann es mit einem Widerstandsmeßgerät für kleinste Widerständswerte nachmessen

Die daraus resultierenden Verluste des Signals einbezogen, wird doch Erleuchtung bringen.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Schön und gut aber lassen wir das!


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2011)

Ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## Gamersware (10. Juli 2011)

*Eigenrauschen* anscheinend auch bei der hochwertigeren Nubert nuPro A-10 ein Thema (die A-20 rauschen demnach noch stärker).
Test: Nubert nuPro A-20 und A-10 - 05.07.2011 - ComputerBase
aktuell ist bei Nubert keine "defekte-Charge" bekannt,  die Betroffenen machen dabei sehr unterschiedliche Aussagen zum "störfaktor"

Schade da bekanntlich Monitor-Boxen oftmals ganz nahe am Ohr sind...


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hab bei einem Kollegen und seinen neuen Studiomonitoren auch keine Mitte gefunden. 

Ich weiss aber, dass dort die Lautsprecherkabel unterschiedlich lang sind. Also werde bei meinem nächsten Besuch mal beide Kabel auf die gleiche Länge bringen und schauen ob das hilft


----------



## Homerclon (11. Juli 2011)

Interessanter Test, hast es geschafft das ich mich für Nahfeldmonitore als Alternative zu typische PC-Lautsprecher-Systeme interessiere.
Jedoch sind mir die 08er ein wenig zu groß, die 05er würden allerdings passen. Wären auch nochmal ein paar € günstiger.

Werde mich jedenfalls mal umschauen/-hören und näher Informieren.


----------



## HAWX (11. Juli 2011)

Homerclon schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter Test, hast es geschafft das ich mich für Nahfeldmonitore als Alternative zu typische PC-Lautsprecher-Systeme interessiere.
> Jedoch sind mir die 08er ein wenig zu groß, die 05er würden allerdings passen. Wären auch nochmal ein paar € günstiger.
> 
> Werde mich jedenfalls mal umschauen/-hören und näher Informieren.



Schön das dir der Test gefällt und ich dir Nahfelder näher bringen konnte.
Was ich bisher über die 05er lesen konnte ist, aber nicht so "bejubelt". Die 08er User sind doch deutlich zufriedener.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal gucken, ob es nicht eine Möglichkeit gibt die 08er aufzustellen.
Wie du bei mir siehst haben sie bei mir nichtmal vollen Kontakt zum Schreibtisch(vorne und hinten stehen sie über) stören aber nicht die Platzverhältnisse.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Juli 2011)

nettes kleines Review! Danke dafür  Ich hab es auch mal gleich in die Review-Übersicht mit aufgenommen.

Was mich interessieren würde bzgl. Phantommitte...hast du das Philips-System für den Test optimal aufgestellt? Denn wenn nicht, dann wäre das eine Erklärung für die fehlende Räumlichkeit. Eine halbwegs definierte Phantommitte sollten eigentlich auch solche kleinen Satelliten-Lautsprecher hinbekommen, denn eine Phantommitte ist einfach nur das Ergebnis von gleicher Lautstärke und Phase und fehlendem Laufzeitunterschied zwischen linkem und rechten Kanal. Wenn sich da keine Phantommitte erzeugen lässt wäre das ein zeichen für eine Phasenverschiebung zwischen linkem und rechten Kanal und würde bedeuten, dass die Membranen der Satelliten unkontrolliert schwingen, das wäre schon echt übel.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> nettes kleines Review! Danke dafür  Ich hab es auch mal gleich in die Review-Übersicht mit aufgenommen.
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde bzgl. Phantommitte...hast du das Philips-System für den Test optimal aufgestellt? Denn wenn nicht, dann wäre das eine Erklärung für die fehlende Räumlichkeit. Eine halbwegs definierte Phantommitte sollten eigentlich auch solche kleinen Satelliten-Lautsprecher hinbekommen, denn eine Phantommitte ist einfach nur das Ergebnis von gleicher Lautstärke und Phase und fehlendem Laufzeitunterschied zwischen linkem und rechten Kanal. Wenn sich da keine Phantommitte erzeugen lässt wäre das ein zeichen für eine Phasenverschiebung zwischen linkem und rechten Kanal und würde bedeuten, dass die Membranen der Satelliten unkontrolliert schwingen, das wäre schon echt übel.



Hey Danke Dir!
Ja für den Test habe ich es natürlich entsprechend aufgestellt. Die Nebeneinander Aufstellung war nur für's Foto.
Naja es ist so, dass zum Beispiel die Stimme ja nicht nur aus dem Center sondern auch aus den Front-LS links und rechts kommt. Dadurch werden Stimmen und Instrumente kaum noch zu ortbar. Aus den Rears lässt sich nur ein "Gedudel" vernehmen.


----------



## hydro (13. Juli 2011)

Das kann aber auch an der umrechnung des stereosignals auf 5.1 gelegen haben. Solche effekte wie phantommitte klappen nur bei stereo.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juli 2011)

hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann aber auch an der umrechnung des stereosignals auf 5.1 gelegen haben. Solche effekte wie phantommitte klappen nur bei stereo.



Das denke ich mal kommt schon eher hin.


----------



## Cuddleman (15. Juli 2011)

Weshalb, Warum, Weswegen, hier noch ein unterstützender Link für hinzu gekommene Fragen.

Beratung: Was gehört zum guten Ton? (Seite 5) - 16.11.2008 - ComputerBase


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Cuddleman schrieb:
			
		

> Weshalb, Warum, Weswegen, hier noch ein unterstützender Link für hinzu gekommene Fragen.
> 
> Beratung: Was gehört zum guten Ton? (Seite 5) - 16.11.2008 - ComputerBase



Was hat eine 5.1 Aufstellung mit meinem Review zu tun?
Ich weiß schon wie man ein 5.1 System korrekt aufstellt


----------



## MasterFreak (16. Juli 2011)

Sollte man nicht mit besseren Audio Formaten die Boxen testen (WAV, FLAC 24 bit/ 32 bit / 192 khz ) ???


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht mit besseren Audio Formaten die Boxen testen (WAV, FLAC 24 bit/ 32 bit / 192 khz ) ???


 
Warum? Ich für meinen Teil kann auch mit gut komprimierten Mp3s leben. Im Blindtest konnte ich keinen Unterschied zwischen einer Lame -VBR V2 Mp3 (~256kbit/s VBR) und einer Flac feststellen, mit einem AKG K701 durchgeführt.
24bit/192kHz wird doch kaum angeboten, eine normale CD sind 16bit bei 44,1kHz. Mehr muss auch wirklich nicht sein, der Flaschenhals in der Produktion ist immernoch das teils miserable Abmischen und totkomprimieren, da geht die Klangqualität verloren.


----------



## HAWX (16. Juli 2011)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Ich für meinen Teil kann auch mit gut komprimierten Mp3s leben. Im Blindtest konnte ich keinen Unterschied zwischen einer Lame -VBR V2 Mp3 (~256kbit/s VBR) und einer Flac feststellen, mit einem AKG K701 durchgeführt.
> 24bit/192kHz wird doch kaum angeboten, eine normale CD sind 16bit bei 44,1kHz. Mehr muss auch wirklich nicht sein, der Flaschenhals in der Produktion ist immernoch das teils miserable Abmischen und totkomprimieren, da geht die Klangqualität verloren.



So sehe ich das auch, Danke


----------



## HAWX (18. Oktober 2011)

So meine kleinen "Schätzchen" kommen jetzt weg hier der Link:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/181108-esi-near-08-classic.html#post3544104


----------



## derP4computer (23. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Arbeit die du da gemacht hast.


----------



## HAWX (23. Oktober 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Arbeit die du da gemacht hast.



Danke 
Heutzutage wäre ich zwar etwas routinierter an die Sache rangegangen, aber ich denke das Review ist trotzdem passabel.


----------



## HAWX (20. Dezember 2011)

So das Ganze wurde nochmal ergänzt und teilweise abgewandelt anhand von späteren Eindrücken


----------

